# Post your... pet!



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since there is a thread for posting everything else, I thought this might work. 

My dog and my bird.

Oh, and if there is already a thread like this, mods, feel free to lock, delete, or whatever.


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 22, 2008)

http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii118/poke760/100_0301.jpg

I am not good at making the words into links so yeah. 
Two of mah kitties!

EDIT: Oh yes I should mention I put them in there for the picture, I'm not some horrible animal abuser or anything, it's my dogs cage. xD


----------



## Renteura (Aug 22, 2008)

Lexi
Dino

And I have a cat named Meganium (:D) but it's _impossibl_e to get a pic of her...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a dog named slippers. You know Black fur exept paws and chest and tip of her tail which is white. But my brother used up all of my time on the computer that it is on.( the picture of coarse.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 22, 2008)

The dog is Chewy (you know, Star Wars?) and the bird is Harley. No, not after the weird, homosexual charater in the anime.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

Swablu <3

Not a very good picture of him, but isn't he great?

I used to have rats, Marill and Pikachu, but they died last summer D:


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 23, 2008)

Please could we only post pictures. I mean honestly a description is pretty boring.

Hello there


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww, Vyrarua your cat is so cute, he/she looks like my friend's cat. -^^-


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 23, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> Since there is a thread for posting everything else, I thought this might work.
> 
> My dog and my bird.
> 
> Oh, and if there is already a thread like this, mods, feel free to lock, delete, or whatever.


Your dog is unbelievably adorable. It looks like a slipper or something.


Dannichu said:


> Swablu <3
> 
> Not a very good picture of him, but isn't he great?
> 
> I used to have rats, Marill and Pikachu, but they died last summer D:


Your bird is cute Danni. I didn't know you're mice died; I'm so sorry. Also, your dresser's not obsessive at all. 

Everyone elese's pets are really cute also.


----------



## Silverwing (Aug 23, 2008)

Too cute for a hyperlink. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 23, 2008)

D'aww, Silverwing's cat is cute. And while I could probably have an asthma attack just looking at Vyrarua's cat (so _fluffy _o.o), she looks _awesome._



Catch-22 said:


> Your bird is cute Danni. I didn't know you're mice died; I'm so sorry. Also, your dresser's not obsessive at all.


Thank you~ They were pretty old for rats, though, and they had a good life. 

I'm way too obsessive for my own good X3


----------



## Renteura (Aug 24, 2008)

Dino
Lexi

No cat pics because she runs away from the family when we come near. D:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 24, 2008)

My cat.
Another pic.

Yeah. He died in January.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 24, 2008)

Catch-22 said:


> Your dog is unbelievably adorable. It looks like a slipper or something.


Everyone seems to like him. Thanks. :D


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 24, 2008)

Clicky!

That was taken about a year ago. I'll try to get some of my cats, which are far superior to my dogs :)


----------



## Maron (Aug 24, 2008)

this is Samson
I´ve got another Golden Reteriver, but I don´t have any pics on him, anyway, his name is Leo.


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 24, 2008)

dogs....cats...a bird...how boring! allow me to spice up this thread with some tarantulas (don't like? don't look)!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/000_2926.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/100_0543.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/000_0462.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/000_0475.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/100_1817.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/100_1823.jpg


----------



## Rayquaza (Aug 25, 2008)

Aviculor said:


> dogs....cats...a bird...how boring! allow me to spice up this thread with some tarantulas (don't like? don't look)!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/000_2926.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/absolattacker/pets/100_0543.jpg
> ...


I am just strange. The sight of even the tiniest spider in real life causes me to flip out and scream. Pictures of spiders make me shiver. And yet Tarantulas don't creep me out. AT ALL.
Wat iz goin on heer
Oh and cool Tarantulas by the way.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Aug 25, 2008)

That's Ebba (left) and Mable (right). Ebba is the rotten one, and Mable is the sweet one who is shy because she used to be neglected.






This is Bu-Bu (pronounced Boo-Boo). The is beautiful and has long, silky red hair. She literally has mental damage because of genetics and because she was beaten when she was a puppy. My favorite thing about her? Look- her ears are lopsided.






Noel. She's the size of a rat, but she looks like an average sized cat because of her fur. She weighs three or four pounds, one or two of which is fur.


----------



## **Swellow** (Aug 25, 2008)

This is my cat, ellie.
http://ForestTail.deviantart.com/art/Ellie-warrior-photo-shoot-1-82585488

http://foresttail.deviantart.com/art/Ellie-warrior-photo-shoot-2-82843950


----------



## S. E. (Aug 25, 2008)

Tigger
Gilbert

These are my cats. Lavish in their un-creative names I gave them when I was five.

I have sooo many gerbils, I'll post them later.

EDIT: While we're on the subject of cats...







Neko, my AMOR. Basically, it's an on-screen pet. Yes, I am one of the few people that bother with this sort of thing.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 1, 2008)

Lucy. We sometimes call her Lucifer. XD


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 1, 2008)

Sophie.

Misty.


----------



## Gold (Sep 1, 2008)

Pudge,my dog.


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Sep 4, 2008)

I have _several _pets roommates. But I only have one picture right now, so here you go:







Her name is Bianca. Worship her.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

Benji
Happy Jack EDIT: Yes, that's his full name.
Emily is shy and ugly. ;;
Jet eats.
Whiskey
Cricket
Rocket
The cats don't like the camera much. Jet is afraid of it.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 9, 2008)

LOOK AT MY GODDAMN BABIES.
they are currently nameless. BUT THEY ARE MY BABIES EVEN THOUGH THEY LIVE WITH MY MOTHER.
mine babies

BABY NUMBER 1










BABY NUMBER 2 he wouldn't stay still






BABY NUMBER 3



















ALL THREE BABIES WITH THEIR MAM.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh my God, Jolty, those are amazing! :3


----------

